# Nikon DF - Dpreview full review in



## jaomul (Dec 20, 2013)

They say great images, lots of compromises

Nikon Df Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 20, 2013)

I think it makes a good point that even though a camera like that has been desired for a long time, it doesn't mean that a product like that answers the call. What I mean is, people asked for a digital camera in a "classic" body, what what people are REALLY asking for is a camera that has simple and instinctive interface that gives the user lots of control. It doesn't mean "classic-look". Nikon took it literally and made the Df, which in a big way turned out to be a disappointment ( considering its price). I really think, instead of the Df, Nikon should have just followed up with a D700 replacement... essentially a D800 with smaller sensor but better AF and a more compact body. Now with the D600/610 and the D800 taking up the product line-up, it makes a D700 replacement an awkward product to have for Nikon. I wish Nikon had taken its previous strategy of naming the D800 "D4X" or something, and a D700 replacement as the D800. That way, they can charge a bit more for the now D800 and have a logical spot for the D700 replacement. Screw Df. It will be one of those one-hit wonders without the hit.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 20, 2013)

The sample shots at 20,000 iso are impressive for the lack of noise (real world shots, not the test).

but that camera still feels like a form > function camera to me.  The controls/dials seem like, to me, such a step backwards it's not even funny.

The list of Df's "pros" IS funny however.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 20, 2013)

Maybe I am just in the minority here, but I actually like this camera. I have read a few reviews that put the ISO performance of this camera on par with the D3s and D4. The major complaints about it (other than subjective aesthetic qualities and button placement) seem to be the 39pt AF system instead of the 51pt, and a max SS of 1/4000 instead of 1/8000. Some even complain about the FPS. If they packed all of that into the DF, you would have a D4, which you can already purchase for $6k.

The other argument seems to be that you can get a D800 for about the same price.  Sure, its true, but they are two different animals. For people that dont NEED 36mp resolution,  but want the best low light performance, the DF might be a good choice if you are really getting D4 ISO ratings at half the price.

Only one card slot isnt really even algl that inconveniencing. How long does it take to swap a memory card?  1400 shot battery life is pretty good. 

I dunno....I see where people might be disappointed that they arent getting a smaller D4 with all the options for half the price. I mean, im pretty pissed at Nikon about that oversight too. However, D4 sensor with D4 ISO handling in a smaller, lighter, more battery efficient body that still has a very capable AF module sounds like a pretty good camera to me.

I will definitely be interested in seeing what the price is after a few months.
The DF could be a total sales flop and all it would mean for me is I could get one cheaper on the used market.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2013)

The look and the form factor has been a HUGE draw on many cameras over the decades. The "look" of a Rolleiflex twin-lens reflex for example, the "look" of the Speed Graphic, the "look" of the Leica M3, the "look" of the original Nikon F with the meterless prism, and then later the quintessential Nikon F "look" with the huge Photomic F-series metering prism, the decades of the Hasselblad 500 C and C/M and its unique "look"...those cameras ALL became hugely, iconic in movies, on TV, and in still photos. The way those cameras looked was a huge part of their appeal.

I find it amusing that so many people cannot seem to understand either how, or even why, the design, appearance, build, and "look" of a camera is a HUGE, integral part of the camera-use experience. But then again, we have the majority of people on the web reviewing cameras as 30-something young men who have never even held a Graphic, a Rolleiflex, a Leica M-series, or a Nikon F, F2,F3, FM,DE,FE-2, or FA, and have never shot a Hasselblad, and so on.

The telling part of most of the reviews is that the reviewers tend to describe it as ,"what is it NOT," as opposed to what it is. They really have a very skewed understanding of what a camera with a distinctive "look" is all about. They never owned a Rollei, a Hassy, a Leica, or an F-series camera...they grew up on point and shoots and modern digital cameras, and really, they almost all ***** and moan that, "I cannot f&&k around with my ISO while looking through the viewfinder!!! Wahhh! Wahh!" and ,"I don't like this...*it's not what I know*..it's different, it's not like every other Nikon or Canon d-slr..it's...it's..it's...something NEW. And different! *I hate different! Nikon should have made this camera operate JUST LIKE what I am used to.*" " I never learned about analog controls in junior high school...analog controls--those are as stupid as those old-timey hands-and-face clocks," and so on." 

It's amusing because most younger reviewers on today's "tech sites" are so flummoxed by with products that are designed with anything even remotely different than all-digital controls and readouts. It's like they're crippled mentally. "This isn't what I want! I want my Mt. Dew! I want my iPhone! I want my Facebook!"  Instead, they get whole milk, a good book, and conversation...and they reject wholesome beverage, great literature, and real person-to-person "contact", and crave instead the unhealthy crap that they are addicted to 24/7 in this, the high-tech modern era.

Again...spend an evening and read a handful of Df reviews written by young tech-geeks in their 30's...they all describe this new camera as, "*What it is NOT*". And they cannot seem to get past, "what is different," and focus on what it actually is, and does. 

It reminds me of little kids whining about , "Eating these yucky vegetables...I want some nachos and Mt. Dew for dinner!" "Let's cook some dinner...I think I have a box of frozen burritos!"


----------



## jaomul (Dec 20, 2013)

Derrel said:


> The look and the form factor has been a HUGE draw on many cameras over the decades. The "look" of a Rolleiflex twin-lens reflex for example, the "look" of the Speed Graphic, the "look" of the Leica M3, the "look" of the original Nikon F with the meterless prism, and then later the quintessential Nikon F "look" with the huge Photomic F-series metering prism, the decades of the Hasselblad 500 C and C/M and its unique "look"...those cameras ALL became hugely, iconic in movies, on TV, and in still photos. The way those cameras looked was a huge part of their appeal.
> 
> I find it amusing that so many people cannot seem to understand either how, or even why, the design, appearance, build, and "look" of a camera is a HUGE, integral part of the camera-use experience. But then again, we have the majority of people on the web reviewing cameras as 30-something young men who have never even held a Graphic, a Rolleiflex, a Leica M-series, or a Nikon F, F2,F3, FM,DE,FE-2, or FA, and have never shot a Hasselblad, and so on.
> 
> ...



I take it you like this camera


----------



## Braineack (Dec 20, 2013)

I want a tv that doesn't take 15 minutes to switch between channels because the lag between decoding the digital signal is go great...


----------



## runnah (Dec 20, 2013)

Doesn't matter, all the real photographers have switched to canon...


----------



## Braineack (Dec 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> Doesn't matter, all the real photographers have switched to canon...



but does Canon offer mechanical remote shutter releases?


----------



## LakeFX (Dec 20, 2013)

For what it's worth, as a 30 something tech geek, I loved my FM2 and FE2. If I had the money and could justify the expense I would buy the DF over any of the equivalently priced bodies just for that feel.


----------



## cgw (Dec 20, 2013)

Derrel said:


> The look and the form factor has been a HUGE draw on many cameras over the decades. The "look" of a Rolleiflex twin-lens reflex for example, the "look" of the Speed Graphic, the "look" of the Leica M3, the "look" of the original Nikon F with the meterless prism, and then later the quintessential Nikon F "look" with the huge Photomic F-series metering prism, the decades of the Hasselblad 500 C and C/M and its unique "look"...those cameras ALL became hugely, iconic in movies, on TV, and in still photos. The way those cameras looked was a huge part of their appeal.
> 
> I find it amusing that so many people cannot seem to understand either how, or even why, the design, appearance, build, and "look" of a camera is a HUGE, integral part of the camera-use experience. But then again, we have the majority of people on the web reviewing cameras as 30-something young men who have never even held a Graphic, a Rolleiflex, a Leica M-series, or a Nikon F, F2,F3, FM,DE,FE-2, or FA, and have never shot a Hasselblad, and so on.
> 
> ...



Happy to see you're enjoying your new Nikon and Sony chew toys!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 20, 2013)

I was totally disappointed that it's not available in Nikon red. . :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2013)

No, it's not that I like the camera...it's that I am disappointed to read shut a $hittily-written review on dPreview, by two people who are basically, incapable of adapting to cameras that do not fit their preconceptions. For example, in the earlier days of dPreview, camera functions were **explained**. The way a camera's functions were engineered were explained; in this review, the two-man team seems to simply as I wrote, write about what the camera "is NOT", and how things "Don not work in the way they expected," rather than address the way the camera is set up to work.

The IMMEDIATE, first issues were, 1) it doesn't shoot video! Why doesn't it shoot vide? It SHOULD shoot video! We want video!
2) it doesn't have a removable, split-image rangefinder screen (no kidding? what d-slr does? Oh..NONE of them,ever made. hugh..weird...it doesn't have a feature that NO OTHER d-slr has either--a factory-installed, removable, split-image finder screen!)
3) we're unable to manually focus well (because we have no skill in that...we're young AF-guys...lol)

I thought for example the dPreview "Con" that the camera is "heavy" was odd, considering that *it's the lightest FX d-slr Nikons has ever made* by a considerable margin. Huh...Nikon's lightest FX camera is...heavy.

Second...they state that the camera cannot focus in even moderately dim indoor lighting. YET, Thom Hogan says it can focus easily in an almost dark office with almost no light.and he says the autofocus on the Df works basically as well as on his other Nikon d-slr's...and Steve Huff, a "real-camera" enthusiast, says the Df is the best low-light camera he has ever seen, since the D3s...best lowlight images he's seen...the "king" of low-light...

I looked at the test images the two guys from dPreview shot. Laughable choices they made. SKY-high ISO values, and most of the lenses shot nearly wide-open where imaging performance is sub-par...they shot their wad often by going for sky-hgih ISO values most of the time, when stopping down to f/4 would have given a HUGELY better image quality. The 105mm f/2.5 Nikkor for example, at f/2.5 (ie, wide-open) at ISO 20,000 instead of at f/4? Jesus, what a blunder of a decision...get the whole FACE IN FOCUS! And the high-ISO nightclub shot of the Indian fellow, made at Minus 1.33 EV...it looks like $hi+ because one of those clowns under-exposed the crap out of it. It's almost like the two guys shot this thing without any real skill in how to SET a camera...WIDE-OPEN on faces from close range, so the lens performance is awful AND at sky-high ISO settings. It's like they're clueless about the performance of old MF lenses...wide-open is stupid when the speeds are as high as theirs were...they were throwing away tons of image quality all the time...

Why?

Read Steve Huff's review...he's NOT a d-slr fan, preferring rangefinder digital and mirrorless...

The Nikon Df Camera Review by Steve Huff | STEVE HUFF PHOTOS

It takes somebody who actually UNDERSTANDS how to "shoot" a camera like this. These dPreview clowns cannot even get the camera to focus in "moderately dim indoor light"? Thom Hogan says its "no slouch". Steve Huff says it is the "king of low-light"?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 20, 2013)

Dont sweat it Derrel...

The DF detractors are the same people that complain about Ford because their Focus doesnt come stock with a twin turbo 400 horsepower motor and a hand sewn italian leather interior for $18k.


Oh noes...nikon made a camera that doesn't have every single feature I think it should have had...now nikon sucks and will immediately fail as a company because they didnt build their new camera to MY specs....

Im switching to canon....
Wait....they havent innovated anything in years..they just keep recycling...
Guess I better go pitch my camera ideas to Sony so they wont be losers anymore.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 20, 2013)

FWIW Derrel I am very novice to all this and pretty much agree with your original post here. The only con they came up with that would bother me is the door falling off.I understand the aim of this camera and also that in the days of film you did not have a backup film in the camera etc etc.  The fact that it can use almost every lens ever and can do 5 shots a second giving d4 quality shots at low and high iso + it looks the business. The point of this camera is lost on some and thats ok- they have the d610 or d800 to go to. I cant afford one now but it would be on my list if I want a FF camera


----------



## Braineack (Dec 20, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I looked at the test images the two guys from dPreview shot. Laughable choices they made. SKY-high ISO values, and most of the lenses shot nearly wide-open where imaging performance is sub-par...they shot their wad often by going for sky-hgih ISO values most of the time, when stopping down to f/4 would have given a HUGELY better image quality. The 105mm f/2.5 Nikkor for example, at f/2.5 (ie, wide-open) at ISO 20,000 instead of at f/4? Jesus, what a blunder of a decision...get the whole FACE IN FOCUS! And the high-ISO nightclub shot of the Indian fellow, made at Minus 1.33 EV...it looks like $hi+ because one of those clowns under-exposed the crap out of it. It's almost like the two guys shot this thing without any real skill in how to SET a camera...WIDE-OPEN on faces from close range, so the lens performance is awful AND at sky-high ISO settings. It's like they're clueless about the performance of old MF lenses...wide-open is stupid when the speeds are as high as theirs were...they were throwing away tons of image quality all the time...




  I actually noticed this as well.  I have no doubt this camera will produce great results.  I'm not saying that I want touch screen LCD screens, but im also saying I don't think large analog dials was not a smart move either.

I really haven't read too much on the unit itself, but is there anything new or improved that this camera does, or does it just happen to be a whole bunch of existing tech/mech in a new package?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2013)

It's amusing to see people who learned photography with a digital point and shoot as a kid writing camera reviews and TRYING so hard to use manual focus lenses and being unable to make good exposure decisions...they shoot WIDE-OPEN from close range, at astronomical ISO values, like total newbs.

Totally inept choices...ISO level? 16,000, as in Sixteen thousand ISO...Lens? OLD, pre-Ai 105mm f/2.5, AI-converted, so made before 1977. Shot wide-open at close range at f/2.5. At 1/320 second. This lens is *decent* at f/2.5, but AWESOME at f/4 to f/8. (Focal length on the dPreview review's manual focus lens EXIF information is wrong...they never bothered to program it throughout the review it seems, leaving it at 135mm on all non-AF lenses.)

2A880B3EB7E24DAFB9D63121C1EA9E3E.jpg

Funny stuff. I like the idea of under-exposing a dark-skinned guy in a dark nightclub by 1.33 EV! Wide-open, close-range, f/1.4, 1/125 second, the new Nikkor 58mm lens! Hilarious! Looks like $hi+, based mostly on photographer ineptitude...

A2CAC7BC4C6A49B390511231FC83E95E.jpg


----------



## runnah (Dec 20, 2013)

I did notice that I was scratching my head at a lot of the choices they made while shooting. 

But hey for the most part the difference between any camera over $2k is very small. Nit picking is the way you decide what you want. Either way you end up with something that is more than capable of producing a photo.

I still think it's a fashion statement first, and camera second.


----------



## runnah (Dec 20, 2013)

I will say that their list of cons is exactly the things that I was concerned about, mostly related to comfort and ease of use. 



Locking exposure comp dial is inconvenient (especially with large lenses)
Inconsistent use of materials detracts from sense of quality
No exposure scale or histogram in live view
Single SD card slot
Combined SD/battery door under the camera awkward for tripod work
Front command dial not terribly comfortable to use
Body is rather large and heavy, considering small grip
No percentage battery life/info available

And I know Derrel will say "oh you young whipper snapper and your new fangled outlook on cameras, you just don't understand what it was like lugging around cast iron camera bodies and using dials that required 3 strong men to turn."; but I have spent enough time with olde time cameras to appreciate the attention towards ergonomics and ease of use from a modern style body.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2013)

Hilarious list of* flaws.
*
The lightest Nikon FX body is "heavy". According to the clowns at dPreview. Wow, they need to eat some Wheaties! I wonder if they could handle a D3x or a D4...you know a camera that's actually "heavy". It's true, the Df surely weighs more than their iPhones do.

I love it...no histogram in Live view!!! OMG!!! OMG!! 

Only ONE memory card slot...like 97% of all other d-slrs ever made!!!! How many people here own a camera that has TWO card slots, and was priced UNDER $3,499?

OMG-must remove camera from tripod every 1,400 shots to change battery! OMG-must remove camera from tripod every 800 to 1600 frames to load new SD card! Jesus, what a hassle! (OF course, I've shot a 120 rollfilm SLR that shot 12 pictures per loading...so...these poor kids today..)

AMAZING photo quality when used by a professional shooter:

Nikon Df + 58mm f/1.4G - A Match Made In...

SOME of the dPreview "Plusses" for the Df include"



Outstanding IQ in bright and low light
High quality JPEG images with pleasant color at default settings
Good blend of traditional and contemporary controls
Works with almost all Nikon F-mount lenses ever made
Gives sensible choice for using aperture ring or command dial
Lots of direct-access external controls
100% viewfinder coverage with high magnification
Industry-leading Auto ISO settings, can be linked to lens focal length
Fairly accessible menu system, considering the camera's complexity
Screw-in shutter release socket


----------



## runnah (Dec 20, 2013)

Derrel said:


> AMAZING photo quality when used by a professional shooter:
> 
> Nikon Df + 58mm f/1.4G - A Match Made In...
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone is debating the fact the the guts are great and for the money a steal. I think the debate is the fact that the retro body style offers no advantages besides looks. With the exception of the items I bolded I don't see anything that isn't on every other camera in the same bracket.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > AMAZING photo quality when used by a professional shooter:
> ...



It can use lenses no other DSLR can use, some great and low cost


----------



## runnah (Dec 20, 2013)

jaomul said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Ahem.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2013)

It does offer some advantages. It has Industry-leading AUTO-ISO performance. And what dPreview called "Unsurpassed HIGH-ISO performance". The sensor has the best High-ISO performance of over 200 cameras at DxO Mark...but you're happy with a new Canon camera ranked #27 in sensor performance, so, things like image quality probably are not as critical to you as the fact that your new camera shoots good video...

The ability to set f/stops directly on the lens, or on the command dial. The option to swap the front and rear command dial functions. There is no other camera in this category that can use pre-Ai lenses or accessories without modification. It has BOTH traditional controls AND modern, digital controls; NO other Nikon offers that. At any price...since this is a hybrid, designed to offer full use with over 70 million F-mount lenses and accessories.

I'm waiting for you to tell me what it was like growing up in the 1970's...and why a Leica sucks soooo hard...and why a view camera has been made 100% obsolete by your new Canon 5D Mark III and its astounding ergonomics.

Some people just don't seem to understand analog controls and what makes them different than single-point, digital readouts. No matter how carefully it's explained to them, or how many times...they seem to think that "*big black camera*" and rounded, curvy plastic is the be-all,end of of photography.

I think the Df is a camera made for people of my demographic, with actual experience and lens collections that go back to the 1970's...but the issue is it's being reviewed by people who really seem to have some troubles with the "basics" of simple photography as it was done from 1928 until 1999. *They know the price of everything, but the value of nothing*.


----------



## runnah (Dec 20, 2013)

Derrel said:


> It does offer some advantages. It has Industry-leading AUTO-ISO performance. And what dPreview called "Unsurpassed HIGH-ISO performance". The sensor has the best High-ISO performance of over 200 cameras at DxO Mark...but you're happy with a new Canon camera ranked #27 in sensor performance, so, things like image quality probably are not as critical to you as the fact that your new camera shoots good video...
> 
> The ability to set f/stops directly on the lens, or on the command dial. The option to swap the front and rear command dial functions. There is no other camera in this category that can use pre-Ai lenses or accessories without modification. It has BOTH traditional controls AND modern, digital controls; NO other Nikon offers that. At any price...since this is a hybrid, designed to offer full use with over 70 million F-mount lenses and accessories.
> 
> ...



Again, no one is debating that the guts are bad. I never said that at any time. 

You're right I wasn't born in the 70's and I have no perspective as to what it was like to live back then. But to discount my knowledge on a subject is ignorant on your part, and to assume that you know better just because you are older is arrogant. But just so you can sleep at night I have used many a manual camera in my time. 

p.s. Attacking me is a diversionary tactic used by people losing an argument.


----------



## yioties (Dec 20, 2013)

You guys take this stuff way too seriously!


----------



## runnah (Dec 20, 2013)

yioties said:


> You guys take this stuff way too seriously!


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jan 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> It does offer some advantages. It has Industry-leading AUTO-ISO performance. And what dPreview called "Unsurpassed HIGH-ISO performance". The sensor has the best High-ISO performance of over 200 cameras at DxO Mark...but you're happy with a new Canon camera ranked #27 in sensor performance, so, things like image quality probably are not as critical to you as the fact that your new camera shoots good video...
> 
> The ability to set f/stops directly on the lens, or on the command dial. The option to swap the front and rear command dial functions. There is no other camera in this category that can use pre-Ai lenses or accessories without modification. It has BOTH traditional controls AND modern, digital controls; NO other Nikon offers that. At any price...since this is a hybrid, designed to offer full use with over 70 million F-mount lenses and accessories.
> 
> ...



Thanks for being the voice of sanity...


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 4, 2014)

To all the Nay sayers, I love my Df. 
I AM from the era of the Nikon F2 Exakta VXIIA, Olympus OM-1n, Pentax K1000 and Crown Graphic. It feels great to have those dials looking back at me again. 

It mattered little to none that it was a full frame camera or it's only 12mp. I don't even care that it doesn't have a built in flash.

What my Df allows me to do is have the feel of a camera that I spent 40+ years shooting with. I can use practically every F mount lens ever made. This alone is worth big bucks to me, and hey, I can even use my old mechanical shutter release instead of a distant relative to my TV remote.

Nay sayers? Enjoy your menus. I'll keep my dials and stable of F mount lenses. Now if they just would have given me a level to advance my frames :greenpbl:

Oh yeah, did I mention I can't use my still camera as a video camera? YES!!! Thank you Nikon!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> Doesn't matter, all the real photographers have switched to canon...



Actually many are switching to SONY


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 5, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> To all the Nay sayers, I love my Df.
> I AM from the era of the Nikon F2 Exakta VXIIA, Olympus OM-1n, Pentax K1000 and Crown Graphic. It feels great to have those dials looking back at me again.
> 
> It mattered little to none that it was a full frame camera or it's only 12mp. I don't even care that it doesn't have a built in flash.
> ...




Well you know Nikon is from Japan, and they definitely understand the significance of the aging population as future market space.


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikon mono pod that doubles as a cane?


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 5, 2014)

molested_cow said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > To all the Nay sayers, I love my Df.
> ...



As an "aging" maintenance supervisor, I strongly believe in "If it works, don't fix it".


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 5, 2014)

Well in that case, perhaps you should have continued with the F2 instead.

I went from F501 to F4 and before I moved into digital, I thought I had nothing I wanted to change (hence it took me so long). Well, the D700 took it to another level.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 5, 2014)

Perhaps I should have, and there's a VERY good chance I may return. There is definitely a romance with film and mechanical cameras that I strongly miss. I think there is room in this hobby for both. I personally want to feel that I'm looking through a camera, not a calculator. Sure it's an age thing, but I don't "get" texting either. Just pick up the darn phone and talk.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 9, 2014)

I thought it was painfully obvious to everyone they were specifically trying to sell this camera to people 55 and older? If not, you are oblivious to a good many things in life then.  I could have forgiven some of the short comings had they put in the 51 pt AF. I'm hoping if they make a Df2 or Dfs they'll put the 51 pt AF in. I say that because the low light performance looks magnificent and I want more manual controls.


----------



## Roger3006 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you Derrel, I have used almost every camera you mentioned.  My favorites ie a Hasselblad 500C.  FYI, I know where several are you can pick up for free, the moon.  I learned on my father's Rolleiflex.  My favorite 35 was a Leicaflex.  My Nikon F4 has more automation than I wanted.

I use a Nikon D300 for product photography, firearms, for the web.  I set in on manual and left it there.  I could care less if a DSLR will shoot video.

I was the corp photographer when I was in military school.  My weapon of choice, for a group shot, was a Crown Graphic with Panatomic X.  In my opinion it would benefit many beginning photographers to set their camera on manual with a prime lens and experiment forgetting all the features we could not think of over half my life ago.

Does anyone use all the features on something like the D800 which I plan on buying?  I am also looking at the DF because it may fit my needs better.

Granted, it is nice to vary the ISO (ASA).  Film would not be practical for what I do professionally; however, I miss it and I sure miss spending time in a darkroom.

I wish I could find a DSLR with an excellent sensor, no video, 10% of the features on the high end DSLRs matched with excellent glass. Am I a that out of touch or do other feel the same as I?

If y'all have not figured it out I am a little older than thirty.  Thirty twice is closer.  Who remembers the add that thirty twice was mentioned?  More specific, "Half the price is thirty twice.  Help me Darrel.

Have a great evening.

Roger


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2014)

Threads like this make me laugh, this is one of the best looking cameras to come out for a long while its not about MP's,AF points its all about feel, about 2 years ago my friend let me borrow an M4 for a week that was it i now have 2 and have not taken my 5D or 1Dmk2's out of the bag 300f2.8L has not been used for about 8 months and all i use is a 50mm and 28mm i have to manual focus wind the film on have no light meter in camera and could not be happier

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 14, 2014)

I simply love my Df and I can't say enough about it. I've never felt comfortable with the D200. Menu after menu after menu...Blah!
 I'll probably never buy a single FX lens other then the kit 50 because I have an entire bag of F mount Nikon lenses. If I strap one of my manual F lenses on the nose of the Df, it feels like I'm shooting with an F2. It still has one of those whirly-gig knobs for setting the aperture, but my manual lens takes care of that. I can preload the data from 9 different manual lenses, so I only "menu" I need is to load the proper lens. Yeah, I'm excited and wouldn't trade it for any other Nikon, regardless of price. 
Kudos Nikon, Kudos


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> I simply love my Df and I can't say enough about it. I've never felt comfortable with the D200. Menu after menu after menu...Blah!
> I'll probably never buy a single FX lens other then the kit 50 because I have an entire bag of F mount Nikon lenses. If I strap one of my manual F lenses on the nose of the Df, it feels like I'm shooting with an F2. It still has one of those whirly-gig knobs for setting the aperture, but my manual lens takes care of that. I can preload the data from 9 different manual lenses, so I only "menu" I need is to load the proper lens. Yeah, I'm excited and wouldn't trade it for any other Nikon, regardless of price.
> Kudos Nikon, Kudos



Just think if it could take film it would be perfect

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Threads like this make me laugh, this is one of the best looking cameras to come out for a long while its not about MP's,AF points its all about feel,



It's about what you want it to be about. Everybody has different priorities when making a purchase. Sometimes they align with other peoples and sometimes they don't. 

I've found 16MP is enough for me 99% of the time. Because of how much I travel around the planet it'd be easier for the GPS coordinates to tag into the metadata then me trying to keep track of every single images location via pen/paper or other electronic device used to sync up later. So, I would like GPS on my next camera. I really like all the external controls and the sensor. A lot. Which is why I can just get a gps adapter (like I have for my D7000) for it. It hasn't hit enough of my priority points yet for me to bite on the bait to purchase.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > I simply love my Df and I can't say enough about it. I've never felt comfortable with the D200. Menu after menu after menu...Blah!
> ...



I guess then it would be really close to an F3. I laugh when people complain about the "limited" 39 focus points. Golly, how did we ever get by with one split screen


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 14, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> I guess then it would be really close to an F4. I laugh when people complain about the "limited" 39 focus points. Golly, how did we ever get by with one split screen



I don't know how y'all got by before toilet paper either but I hope I never have to experience it.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Rick58 said:
> ...



I don't have any focus points and i never miss focus


----------



## Tom47 (Jan 15, 2014)

I fell in love with the Df when it was first introduced.  I have been wanting FX camera for a while but none really seemed to have turned me on.   
No pop up flash, No video, Yes, Nikon got it write.  I really have never wanted either in a camera DSLR.  
It has most of the features that I have wanted over the years in a camera.


----------

